# vpn geschwindigkeit

## pieter_parker

wie ist das bei vpn .. wenn ich mich zu einem (open)vpn server verbinde, was sieht der dem der vpn server gehoert alles von mir?Last edited by pieter_parker on Mon Jun 25, 2007 12:35 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## amne

Ich glaube die Frage ist ein wenig missverständlich formuliert, was meinst du genau?

----------

## pieter_parker

naja .. ich steig bei vpn noch nicht wirklich ganz durch

virtuelles privates netzwerk -> vpn .. es ist doch so das man dann ein lan ueber die internet verbindung z.b. hat .. mein computer und der computer vom vpnserver sehen sich, und eventuel auch die computer die auch noch auf dem vpnserver sind sehen mich und oder ich sie

mir ist jetzt nicht ganz klar was von mir gesehen wird bei den anderen, alles das was sie im lan bei mir auch sehen wuerden?

----------

## amne

Das kommt drauf an.

Prinzipiell stellst du mit VPN einfach eine verschlüsselte Verbindung zwischen zwei Endpunkten her - alles was dazwischen durchgeht kann keiner im Klartext mitlesen (ausser man schaltet die Verschlüsselung ab  :Wink: ).

Was an den Endpunkten mit den Datenpaketen passiert hängt von der Konfiguration ab, man kann eben die Daten dort weiterrouten, oder auch nicht. Auf jeden Fall sind sie dort wieder unverschlüsselt (es sei denn, es wird eine weitere Verschlüsselung eingesetzt).

----------

## sschlueter

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> mir ist jetzt nicht ganz klar was von mir gesehen wird bei den anderen, alles das was sie im lan bei mir auch sehen wuerden?

 

Kurze Antwort: Ja, sofern nicht durch Paketfilter eingeschränkt

Lange Antwort:

Wenn du eine Verbindung zu einem OpenVPN-Server aufbaust, bekommst du eine zusätzliche IP-Adresse. Der OpenVPN-Server selbst hat auch eine zusätzliche IP-Adresse, und zwischen diesen beiden Adressen besteht eine direkte IP-zu-IP-Verbindung.

Das bedeutet konkret, dass jemand, der Zugriff auf das OpenVPN-Server-System hat, beliebige Verbindungen zu deiner virtuellen IP aufbauen kann, also auch auf alle Dienste zugreifen kann. Das funktioniert auch dann, wenn dein OpenVPN-Client-System eigentlich nicht direkt vom Server aus ansprechbar ist, etwa weil das Client-System hinter einem NAT-Router liegt. Solange der Tunnel steht, ist es eine direkte IP-zu-IP-Verbindung.

Und sofern das OpenVPN-Server-System IP-Forwarding aktiviert hat, kann auch jeder, der das OpenVPN-Server-System als Gateway verwendet, auf deine virtuelle IP zugreifen.

Natürlich können Paketfilter hier die Möglichkeiten einschränken, und zwar sowohl auf dem Server-System als auch auf dem Client-System.

Und viele Dienste lassen sich so konfigurieren, dass die nur auf bestimmten IPs lauschen. Wenn du die Dienste so konfigurierst, dass sie nur auf der echten IP des Systems lauschen, dann sind sie nicht über die virtuelle IP ansprechbar. Eine solche Konfiguration der Dienste kann anstelle von oder zur Ergänzung einer bereits vorhandenen Paketfilter-Konfiguration erfolgen.

----------

## pieter_parker

oke, soweit sogut .. 

wie ist das wenn ich bei mir im lan 3 pcs habe, meinen router, den server pc und den desktop computer

auf dem desktop pc habe ich den vpnclient angewurfen und bin ueber das internet mit dem vpnserver verbunden .. kann der vpnserver auch meinen router und meinen server sehen ueber die vpn verbindung?

er wuerde ihn doch nur sehen koennen wenn ich mittels iptables am desktop computer routen wuerde, oder?

----------

## sschlueter

Einfaches Routing benötigt kein netfilter, es reicht, wenn IP-Forwarding aktiviert ist.

Bei dem Desktop-PC ist kein Routing notwendig und unter anderem aus dem von dir genannten Grund auch nicht wünschenswert.

Du kannst kontrollieren, ob IP-Forwarding aktiviert ist, indem du

```
cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
```

ausführst. Das Ergebnis sollte 0 sein.

----------

## pieter_parker

die mietzekatze sagt 0

----------

## pieter_parker

was fuer gruende koennte es geben das die vpnverbingung langsam laeuft .. ungefaehr 1/10tel der geschwindigkeit die moeglich ist wird nur erreicht

----------

## manuels

meinst du jetzt 1/10 vom upstream oder vom downstream des clients?

Welches Protokoll nutzt du denn?

----------

## pieter_parker

der vpn server ist an einer leitung mit 50mbit down und 50mbit up

mein computer ist an einer adsl2+ leitung mit 16mbit down und 0,8mbit up

wenn ich mit dem vpn server verbunden bin und von ihm eine datei zu mir laden moechte geht das mit ca 50kb/s

der dem der vpn server gehoert und ich sind ratlos woran es liegt und wissen nicht weiter

die config datei bei mir sieht so aus

```

client

dev tun

proto udp

remote <ipvomvpnserver> 1194

resolv-retry infinite

nobind

persist-key

persist-tun

ca ca.crt

cert pieter.crt

key pieter.key

verb 3

tun-mtu 1500

```

----------

## manuels

worüber lädst du denn die Dateien hoch?

SSH, Samba oder sonst was?

----------

## think4urs11

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> der vpn server ist an einer leitung mit 50mbit down und 50mbit up
> 
> mein computer ist an einer adsl2+ leitung mit 16mbit down und 0,8mbit up
> 
> wenn ich mit dem vpn server verbunden bin und von ihm eine datei zu mir laden moechte geht das mit ca 50kb/s

 

Hat dein Modem auch einen 16MBit connect oder läuft es evtl. mit (deutlich) weniger - d.h. geben die diversen speedtests im Internet vernünftige Werte?

Hängt der Server evtl. hinter einem Trafficshaper und/oder hat der evtl. sein monatliches Datenkontingent verbraucht?

Hängt dein Server direkt am Modem oder ist da z.B. ein DSL-Router dazwischen?

Holst du die Daten direkt von deinem Server oder von einem Client 'dahinter' aus deinem LAN?

Setz mal zusätzlich (am besten auf beiden Seiten)

```
fragment 1300

mssfix
```

----------

## pieter_parker

mit z.b. 2 oder 3 wgets gleichzeitig bekomme ich um die 1,3...1,5mb/s durch die leitung gedrueckt

meine leitung ist zulang und zuschlecht fuer volle 16mbit (1,1km 20db)

das modem (thomson speedtouch 516 .. beste modem wo gibt ^^) synct mit 13,9mbit und haellt die verbindung auch mehrere wochen (zum glueck, mit anderen modem nur probleme wegen neu syncronisationen der leitung gehabt)

per samba hatte ich versucht von dem vpnserver zu mir zukopieren, ich habe die freigabe bei mir gemountet und dann mit dem mc von dem vpnserver kopiert .. die geschwindigkeit habe ich im mc abgelesen und bei mir im router per tcptrack und gkrellm - also falsch abgelesen hab ich nicht und falsch angezeigt wurde es auch nicht

der vpnserver haengt hinter einem ipcop router, ein traficshaper laeuft dort nicht .. und das datenkontigent ist auch nicht verbraucht

ganz seltsamme sache das

wir testen es mit den beiden optionen .. ich berichte dann ob sich etwas veraendert

:edit

getest mit

```

fragment 1300

mssfix

```

leider keine verbesserung ..und es ist minimal langsammer hab ich den eindruck..

:edit2

falls es nuetzlich ist, hier der inhalt der config datei von dem openvpnserver:

grep -v '^#' server.ovpn |  grep -v '^;'

```

port 1194

proto udp

dev tap

ca ca.crt

cert Number1.crt

key Number1.key

dh dh2048.pem

server 10.8.0.0 255.255.255.0

ifconfig-pool-persist ipp.txt

client-to-client

keepalive 10 120

max-clients 20

persist-key

persist-tun

status openvpn-status.log

verb 3

tun-mtu 1500

```

:edit3

der openvpn server ist eine windows maschiene, wir haben dort einen ftpserver aufgesetzt und ich bin mit dem mc ueber das vpn auf den ftp gegangen und kann so mit 1,5mb/s laden.. 

es ist nur seltsam das es bei windows dateifreigaben mit maximal 50..60kb/s funktioniertLast edited by pieter_parker on Mon Jun 25, 2007 11:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sleiy

könnte am mc liegen, habe das Prob im Moment auch....

SMB Share / Leitung 100mbit / Datenrate 2,3 MB/S  :Sad: 

einfach mit cp z.bsp. ging es viel schneller, probier ma ein anders Programm evtl?

----------

## manuels

ich glaub allerdings auch, dass smb eher lahm für so was ist.

ich erziele mit z.b. wget eindeutig höhere geschwindigkeiten

----------

## pieter_parker

mit dem notebook von dem vpnserver-computer von der windowsdateifreigabe ueber ein netzwerkkabel daten zukopieren ging mit mehreren mb/s .. ich weiss nicht mehr genau wieviel mb/s aber es waren mb! pro sekunde

mit dem notebook von dem vpnserver-computer von der windowsfreigabe durch das vpn ueber ein netzwerkkabel daten zukopieren laeuft nur mit 150kb/s .. maximal, eher weniger sogar

----------

## pieter_parker

hat noch jemmand eine idee was ich versuchen koennte damit es schneller laeuft? ich versteh nicht warum es ueber ftp so super schnell und ueber die windowsfreigabe so ehlendig langsam laeuft......

----------

